# The Magnus Project: The Creation of a Primarch



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Having little or no sculpting "skillz" of my own, I contacted Mr. Nipples, a sculptor for hire from *gasp* another online forum to create a model of Magnus the Red for me. As I play Thousand Sons, I wanted Magnus as a demon prince, but not as a "gorilla with wings: as portrayed in Epic. Basically, I wanted a HUGE space marine...









The concept art by Mr. Nipples









Color concept









Mr. Nipples begins his work...









Getting there...









Now with a face...









Sculpting done, Mr. Nipples sent it to me to paint...









Mostly done bar the staff and a few bitz...









Magnus leading his Sons in an Apocalypse battle. Sadly, his staff was damaged in the transit to the game, but has since been repinned...

Hope you folks enjoyed the show. If you are interested in having Mr. Nipples do a commision piece for you, contact me and I'll get you in touch with him...


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

pretty good, pretty good, nice sculpting!!! I'm not being critical, but wasn't the Thousand Sons armor red? or is it in current color scheme right? This is after-heresy...sorry my mistake...good job!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

No worries... I wanted a less-daemonic looking Magnus, as I reasoned he'd want to look more like his "old self" when leading his Sons...

And thanks k:.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

I have always been a fan of mr nipples work. It's definately a great piece for your army and i think you were right to have him looking more like a space marine.


- tal


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Ace, sweet job, love the staff, I think the face and the cloak needs work


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> Ace, sweet job, love the staff, I think the face and the cloak needs work


Well, in the other forum somebody DID say his face looked like Magnus had been playing in a wind tunnel :grin:...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks... bloated.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd like to see a brighter, clearer pic if possible.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Jeebus! That almost looks Inquistor-scale! Excellent work! How much does this "Mr. Nipples" charge for commissions?

-Dirge


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks pretty Good Deneris.. because it's not your work, I find it hard to criticize since it should have little impact on you other than spending the money you did! I'm not a fan of this fig, mainly because the face looks really silly! It's not your painting, it's the sculpt. That left hand looks really silly too! But if you enjoy it mate that's all that matters!


----------



## mr no name13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Could you tell me how you made the main body cos im plannin on making a smaller Horus cos that looks pretty big and hard to make. If you could just tell me what you used please


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

It looks good though I'd imagine Magnus' armour might be more ornate.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

A certain miniatures company whose name escapes me right now made an extremely limited run model called the scarab lord, this model was exactly like the Horus Heresy artwork of Magnus the red, if you could find one it is in the right scale and is perfect right down to the staff. However I have been looking for one for a friend of mine and I haven't had any luck at all.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Magnus the Red from Ronin Miniatures

The other Ronin Minatures





































I will look around more later.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Jeebus! That almost looks Inquistor-scale! Excellent work! How much does this "Mr. Nipples" charge for commissions?
> 
> -Dirge


What he charges depends on how big a model you want; His costs are mostly green stuff and the modelling compound he uses for the larger areas, which I recall was "Sculpee", or some such medium. Magnus was 250$ plus shipping (Shipping can vary depending on how you want Mr. Nipples to send it; YOU are paying for the shipping, in any case).

If anyone wants to get in contact with him, just drop me a PM :good:.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Djinn you know where i can find one of those?


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that the sculpt is great! The only thing I can see being out of place is the size. I do realize that the Primarchs are ment to be larger than your standard marine, but he is huge in comparison to the marines. They come up to his knee (not including the base), maybe somewhere in the chest area is more "realistic". At least from what I've read. having said that I still like the work!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

FYI those models I posted are kinda an underground collectable, most are limited to 100 or 200 models and the guy kinda operates underground. You want one, go to ebay and good luck.


----------

